

Ask HN: Learning C++ for Java developers - dcwilson

Hi,<p>I&#x27;m a Java developer who&#x27;s developed an interest working with a couple C++ based projects (OpenCV and  QGIS in particular).  I know that there are bindings for other languages for both of these projects, but I feel its time to buckle down and learn C++.<p>Does the community have any recommendations for learning C++ from the perspective of someone who has only worked with Java and Python in their educational&#x2F;professional career? I also want to make sure I&#x27;m learning modern best practices and not outdated techniques, which is a hazard of Googling for random web tutorials.
======
tubbzor
I used this book [0] for my C++ course at uni a few semesters ago and found it
rather easy to follow and Weiss does a good job going through the differences
between Java and C++.

The biggest difference for me from Java is the fact you have to manage your
own memory as there is no garbage collector to clean up after you in C++. This
book covers memory management, operator overloading, and functors quite well.

[0] [http://www.amazon.com/Java-Programmers-Mark-A-
Weiss/dp/01391...](http://www.amazon.com/Java-Programmers-Mark-A-
Weiss/dp/013919424X)

------
lingua_franca
check out some good C++ open source projects, like Chrome from Google and
Folly from Facebook.

